# RPM Gauge



## Brad (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey Everyone,
Anyways I was wondering if anyone has information on to install a RPM Gauge in a 94 Sentra xe? If so can you give it to me. 
Thanks for your time


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

There was a post on installing a tachometer not too long ago. Trying doing a search.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Your lucky day Brad!*

I was looking for the same info about 3 weeks ago for my 93 XE. I have 2 sites for it. The first one is even from Canada. Check them out. He even shows how to make a bracket. Hope it helps.

http://www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentraother.html
http://www.99xe.nissanpower.com/photo2.html


----------

